# Max's Behavior



## maxyzapfy (Jun 1, 2016)

my bunny Max is a great rabbit but the other day I walked by his cage and he started thumping really hard on the bottom of his cage, then when I walked away he keep doing it and he was acting really weird. I just changed his food without mixing it with his old one first, do u think this is why he's acting this way? and should I switch back to my other food?


----------



## bright_eyes (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds like he might have heard or seen something scary. They have great hearing and eyesight, so it might have been something too minute for you to have noticed.

Rabbits thump their feet when they are scared- occasionally when they're angry too.


----------



## maxyzapfy (Jun 3, 2016)

he also started to lose some hair on his head . do u think I should take him to a vet or is it just him loss in this winter coat??


----------



## maxyzapfy (Jun 3, 2016)

hsvdbd


----------



## bright_eyes (Jun 4, 2016)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## maxyzapfy (Jun 4, 2016)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1465085872.052368.jpg


----------



## maxyzapfy (Jun 4, 2016)

haha wrong thing sorry . yes


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 4, 2016)

cute photo though! lol


----------



## maxyzapfy (Jun 5, 2016)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1465174971.423282.jpg


----------

